

Google Reader Still Drives Far More Traffic Than Google Plus - intelliot
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2013/03/15/google-reader-google-plus

======
mtgx
I thought blogspam was not allowed on HN?

~~~
kip_
It added an additional data point.

Whether or not that's enough to be worthy of HN though?

